# Muzzy Super Pro Media



## Waddaman

If you guys have been wondering about what muzzy super pro's sound like, look like + more if you've looked you probably didn't find much. I didn't at first either.

Videos ive found so far

Channel with 2 brutes that both have super pros: http://www.youtube.com/user/kipp3r84

Some videos on this channel have brutes with super pros as well but you need to find them: http://www.youtube.com/user/bferrel2?feature=watch

Vforcejohns video: 




Pics:
































If you got anymore post em here so we can see!

Edit: Wrong section my bad! put in media section please!!!


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=502

Do you care if I merge this w/ the "Official exhaust sound clip thread" ??


----------



## Waddaman

I got them finally. Ill have more pics of the install tonight, no sound clip until I get a new starter gear.


----------



## Waddaman

First off can't post every picture here you can find all of them here: 

http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb335/Waddaman/Muzzy%20Duals%20spring%202012/

Some highlights:

























































Info: 

Install: Not as easy as you would think... definitely took some Convincing, most difficult part was getting mufflers on. The pipes/hangers did NOT line up (on correctly double checked and tried multiple ways) and took a lot of force to get into place. Pipes were pretty easy to manipulate into the right place if you leave the fittings loose.

Also they did NOT clean out all the metal shavings in the exhaust, mine was full of dust/metal shavings. You probably want to clean it out with a rag and air compressor before install.

Notes: Don't expect the mufflers to stay as nice and pretty as they did when they first came out of the box, they will get major scratches just fitting them in the hangers. I don't know how they will hold up to the mud, we'll see. 

My major concern with this is back pressure, hopefully my dsc 840 will give me a lot more back pressure compared to stock. On a stock engine for guys going deep all I can say is good friggin luck, brutes will barely keep water out of the stock exhaust.

Vids will be coming soon.


----------



## Polaris425

Wonder how Long before you melt that rear fender mud flap. Lol top can looks like its gonna be heating it up nicely. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Waddaman

I was hoping when I put my rear fenders back on it would lift that up..lol.


----------



## bruteman92

looks reallyyy good! im super jelouse


----------



## Waddaman

I got my bike back in running condition tonight, and all I have to say from the sound of this thing is holy crap. It's the lowest sounding exhaust on a 4 wheeler Ive ever heard, and has just the right "Loudness" level. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Polaris425

I dreamed about them last night.... haha weird I know. Dreamed I was driving a TeRyx that had the dual muzzys on it. Slap us up a sound clip soon as you get a chance!


----------



## Waddaman

^^Lol. I got pics of em on my bike now that its all back together. I have a 10 year old camera that takes like 240p and sound quality is worse, not going to bother with trying to make one with that. Going riding with my friend Sunday to some pits, Ill get him to take some vids with his Iphone.

On a side note that 10 year old camera takes great pics lol.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice Waddaman. Vicious-looking


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks, was going to get an aluminum recoil cover, shift knob, brake resivoir etc but I need 2 sets of ASR rear A-arm kits mine are just to bad now. Once it gets the stuff above some 31s, and HL springs it'll look great.


----------



## Waddaman

Cheapy camera but it's something. 

*



*


----------



## Polaris425

sounds good


----------



## jctgumby

Man that does sound awesome. I am seriously considering a set of these with the MSD. Already got the quote from VFJ and after hearing I think I am just gonna have to go ahead and get them shipping.


----------



## Waddaman

They are really nice, great sound and noticeable gains over Big Gun for sure. They are quite loud though, but very very deep. Never tried it with the quiet cores or spark arrestor thought.

Couldn't tell you about back pressure in water either, ive been looking to see how they hold up with no luck and with my idle issue I can barly keep it running on land at idle so no deeps stuff for me till that's fixed anywho.


----------



## Mudforce

Man that is a bad *** brute!! I love how those big laws don't stand a chance when you get on the throttle!! The Muzzy sounds sweet too!!!


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks, 29.5's feel smaller then stockers with the 840 hauls them no problem lol. VFJ stg 3 should make a big difference too, gonna be able to get all that power to the ground even better.

Edit: Changed stalkers to stockers.. lol


----------



## 05BF750i

*muzzy*

did yours come with the optional tail pipes that look like can have a snorkel onthe end?


----------



## Waddaman

??? huh? no and I don't what your talking about really lol.


----------



## 05BF750i

in the picture attached, it looks like this is an optional tail piece that can swap with the brushed angled piece. is this something else or what?


----------



## Mudforce

I might be wrong but is that not the quiet core?


----------



## Josh82

Yes the peice on the right is a quiet core


----------



## 05BF750i

well ****, i was hoping, just hoping, it was something i could use to make a snorkel. i might just cut the ends of the tips where it flares and either weld an exhaust joint on there for easy removal of the snorkel or something like that.

anyone have an idea of a simple easy to remove exhaust snorkel for these Muzzy Super Pros?


----------



## Lonewolfe

Yeah, the duals sound awesome and the power gains are amazing!! You WILL want to trim out that mud flap as mud will collect on there and drag it down in front of the upper pipe and melt it anyway. Yes, that is from experience. I trimmed mine up after some melting with a hole saw for a nice custom fit look. And they do scratch.....


----------



## Lonewolfe

05BF750i said:


> well ****, i was hoping, just hoping, it was something i could use to make a snorkel. i might just cut the ends of the tips where it flares and either weld an exhaust joint on there for easy removal of the snorkel or something like that.
> 
> anyone have an idea of a simple easy to remove exhaust snorkel for these Muzzy Super Pros?


If you call Muzzy, you can order up another set of those terminations. Then you could have a set to use for trail riding (or whatever) and the other set with your snorkel joints welded on.


----------



## Waddaman

Yea it's just the quiet core.

As trimming goes.. it just melted a bit off the 90 that goes towards the tire now its fine.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I'm working on my exhaust now and I have two extra pieces, one of them I found where it goes by your pictures. It's the black bracket that acts as a riser for the rear muffler mount. Is that actually needed? Seems like without it it wouldn't be so close to the mud flap in the rear. The next part is a rectangular aluminum spacer I have no idea where it goes lol


----------



## Coolwizard

08GreenBrute said:


> I'm working on my exhaust now and I have two extra pieces, one of them I found where it goes by your pictures. It's the black bracket that acts as a riser for the rear muffler mount. Is that actually needed? Seems like without it it wouldn't be so close to the mud flap in the rear. The next part is a rectangular aluminum spacer I have no idea where it goes lol


IMO the bracket is needed. Otherwise the system will be in a "bind". I don't recall a rectangular spacer but I know I didn't have any leftover parts. Post a pic of it and maybe I can remember it. Also I didn't have as much difficulty with the install as the original poster indicated. I would suggest putting extra heat tape on the inside of the plastic ...especially on that mud flap. There is a screw under the fuses that attaches a factory heat shield. A lot of heat radiates through that screw. I made a "shield" by double wrapping a small piece of plastic (like a credit card) with heat tape and placing it over that screw.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I will get a pic this afternoon when I get home. I'm goimg to exhaust wrap mine as well but it looks like the 2012+ have much better heat shielding then my older brutes. The directions I got with my kit have nothing on mounting the duals I believe I go the wrong instructions lol so I'm just figuring it out as I go. I've noticed they don't fit in the mounts as good as I'd expect but maybe it's because of the bracket I don't habe installed. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Coolwizard

Exhaust wrap is not a good idea. It will put more heat inside the pipe and cause it to fail.


----------



## Oilfield1

Here is a shot of my old 2012 Brute with the Muzzys......cant wait to get a set for the 2015!


----------

